# Όποιος θέλει εφεξής να διαδηλώνει στο κέντρο της Αθήνας



## Ambrose (Dec 23, 2009)

_Υπόμνημα με τις προτάσεις του ΕΒΕΑ, σχετικά με τα προβλήματα που ανακύπτουν στη λειτουργία των επιχειρήσεων και στην κυκλοφορία των πολιτών από τη συχνή διοργάνωση μικρών σε μέγεθος διαδηλώσεων στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, παρέδωσε ο πρόεδρος του Εμπορικού και Βιομηχανικού Επιμελητηρίου Αθήνας Κ.Μίχαλος στο Συνήγορο του Πολίτη Γ.Καμίνη. 

Όπως τόνισε ο κ. Μίχαλος στο Συνήγορο του Πολίτη, η πρόταση του ΕΒΕΑ και των επιχειρήσεων στο εμπορικό κέντρο της Αθήνας είναι η εξής: 

* Όποιος θέλει εφεξής να διαδηλώνει στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, θα πρέπει να ζητάει εγγράφως την άδεια της Αστυνομίας και της δημοτικής αρχής πέντε ημέρες πριν από τη διεξαγωγή της διαδήλωσης.

* Όποιος δεν μπορεί να διασφαλίσει την τάξη και την περιφρούρηση της διαδήλωσης που διοργανώνει, οφείλει να συνεργάζεται με την αστυνομία και να της ζητά με αποζημίωση πρόσθετα μέτρα περιφρούρησης. Αλλως, για κάθε ζημιά δημόσιας και ιδιωτικής περιουσίας, αναλαμβάνει στο ακέραιο την ευθύνη αποζημίωσης. Σε περίπτωση που ο οργανωτής έχει ζητήσει πρόσθετα μέτρα περιφρούρησης και σημειωθούν ζημιές, την ευθύνη αποζημίωσης την αναλαμβάνει η Αστυνομία. 

* Όλες οι διαδηλώσεις -πλην αυτών που διοργανώνει η ΓΣΕΕ και η ΑΔΕΔΥ σε πανελλαδικές απεργίες, η πορεία του Πολυτεχνείου και της Πρωτομαγιάς- υποχρεωτικά οφείλουν να καταλαμβάνουν μία λωρίδα κυκλοφορίας. Διαφορετικά οι πορείες στο εμπορικό κέντρο της Αθήνας να μην επιτρέπονται._
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1088074&lngDtrID=244


----------



## Katerina_A (Dec 23, 2009)

Αίσχος! Μήπως να ζητάμε την άδεια της αστυνομίας και για το αν θα κυκλοφορούμε δυο-δυο ή τρεις-τρεις;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 23, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Αίσχος! Μήπως να ζητάμε την άδεια της αστυνομίας και για το αν θα κυκλοφορούμε δυο-δυο ή τρεις-τρεις;


Γιατί, τώρα είναι καλύτερα που πρέπει να έχουμε την άδεια κάθε πιθανής κι απίθανης συλλογικότητας για να μπορέσουμε να κυκλοφορήσουμε, ακόμη κι ένας-ένας;


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Το θέμα των διαδηλώσεων στο κέντρο της Αθήνας μπορεί να δημιουργήσει τις ίδιες οξύτητες (υποθέτω) με το θέμα του ασύλου. Δικαιώματα έχουν οι μειοψηφίες αλλά όχι οι πλειοψηφίες, η τάξη δεν είναι κάτι που αγαπάμε σε αυτή τη χώρα και, αν κάπου τη χρειαστούμε, επ' ουδενί μη ζητήσουμε από την αστυνομία να την επιβάλει. (Άλλωστε, ξέρουμε ότι, κι αν το ζητήσουμε, είναι απασχολημένη με άλλα πράγματα: ναρκωτικά, νταβαντζιλίκια κ.τ.ό.) Οι κύριοι με τα καταστήματα στο κέντρο να μη ζητούν να γίνονται αλλού οι διαδηλώσεις, αλλά να πάρουν τα μαγαζάκια τους και να πάνε αυτοί σε άλλες γειτονιές — αν είναι έξυπνοι, και σε άλλο κράτος.


----------



## Katerina_A (Dec 23, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Γιατί, τώρα είναι καλύτερα που πρέπει να έχουμε την άδεια κάθε πιθανής κι απίθανης συλλογικότητας για να μπορέσουμε να κυκλοφορήσουμε, ακόμη κι ένας-ένας;



Touché!!!!


----------



## crystal (Dec 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> (Άλλωστε, ξέρουμε ότι, κι αν το ζητήσουμε, είναι απασχολημένη με άλλα πράγματα: ναρκωτικά, νταβαντζιλίκια κ.τ.ό.)



Νίκελ, επειδή είναι σαφές σε ποιο νήμα αναφέρεσαι κι επειδή μπορώ να αντιληφθώ το πνεύμα σου, έχω την αίσθηση πως αυτή η δήλωση παραποιεί εντελώς την ουσία των επιχειρημάτων που κατατέθηκαν εκεί.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 23, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να ζητείται η άδεια της αστυνομίας ή όχι (φαντάζομαι ότι είναι δική της αρμοδιότητα), αλλά όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί, δεν μπορεί να βγαίνει όποτε γουστάρει η Μαριγούλα με τις φίλες της και να κλείνουν το κέντρο επειδή δεν διόρισαν τον ξάδερφό της φαροφύλακα στη Δονούσα. Από την άλλη βέβαια, αυτό σημαίνει ότι η Αστυνομία θα μπορεί να απαγορεύει όποιες πορείες-διαδηλώσεις δεν γουστάρει; Από εκεί και πέρα, δεν είναι ζήτημα δικαιωμάτων μιας μειονότητας ή μιας πλειοψηφίας (η οποία πλειοψηφία έχει τη δύναμη να αποφασίζει και για την μειοψηφία, αγνοώντας τα δικά της δικαιώματα με περισσή ευκολία), αλλά ζήτημα του πλαισίου άσκησης αυτών των δικαιωμάτων. Απλά πράγματα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2009)

crystal said:


> Νίκελ, επειδή είναι σαφές σε ποιο νήμα αναφέρεσαι κι επειδή μπορώ να αντιληφθώ το πνεύμα σου, έχω την αίσθηση πως αυτή η δήλωση παραποιεί εντελώς την ουσία των επιχειρημάτων που κατατέθηκαν εκεί.


Με την απαραίτητη υπερβολή ελπίζω να είναι προφανές ότι «διακωμωδώ» κάποια από τα επιχειρήματα που διατυπώθηκαν για το άσυλο. Αν θεωρηθεί ότι είναι ανεπίτρεπτη μορφή ειρωνείας σε βάρος των υποστηρικτών της αντίθετης άποψης, να αποσύρω το σχόλιο.


----------



## Katerina_A (Dec 23, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> ..δεν μπορεί να βγαίνει όποτε γουστάρει η Μαριγούλα με τις φίλες της και να κλείνουν το κέντρο επειδή δεν διόρισαν τον ξάδερφό της φαροφύλακα στη Δονούσα.



Να με συγχωρείς, Ambrose, αλλά προσωπικά δεν έχω δει ποτέ αντίστοιχες διαδηλώσεις. Διαμαρτυρίες, ίσως.
Οι διαδηλώσεις που κλείνουν το κέντρο έχουν πραγματικό λόγο ύπαρξης, εκτός κι αν οι θεωρούμε ότι δεν έχουν δικαίωμα διαμαρτυρίας οι απολυμένοι, οι συμβασιούχοι και οι λοιποί εργαζόμενοι.
Και για να το πάω πιο μακριά, δικαίωμα διαμαρτυρίας, διαδήλωσης και τα λοιπά έχουν όλοι. Από το Χρυσαυγίτη μέχρι το χαμηλοσυνταξιούχο. Αν αρχίσουμε να βάζουμε κανόνες και στο ποιες πορείες είναι νόμιμες και ποιες παράνομες μαύρο φίδι που μας έφαγε.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 23, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Αν αρχίσουμε να βάζουμε κανόνες και στο ποιες πορείες είναι νόμιμες και ποιες παράνομες μαύρο φίδι που μας έφαγε.



Εγώ δεν είπα να βάλουμε κανόνες για τη νομιμότητα της κάθε διαδήλωσης, αλλά για τον τρόπο που αυτή διεξάγεται. Μία λωρίδα κυκλοφορίας. Και εγώ έχω δει πολλές φορές, διαδηλώσεις που κλείνουν δρόμους και προκαλούν πολλά προβλήματα με ελάχιστους διαδηλωτές.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Να με συγχωρείς, Ambrose, αλλά προσωπικά δεν έχω δει ποτέ αντίστοιχες διαδηλώσεις.


Έχουμε άπειρες φορές δει διαδηλώσεις μερικών εκατοντάδων ατόμων να κλείνουν το κέντρο. Αν η διαδήλωση γίνεται από 20.000 άτομα, εννοείται ότι θα κλείσουν και το οδόστρωμα και τις πλατείες, αλλά αν γίνεται από 300-400 άτομα, γιατί να κλείσει το κέντρο; 

Όσο για το αν θα μας φάει μαύρο φίδι αν περιοριστούν οι διαδηλώσεις που κλείνουν τους δρόμους, πριν συμφωνήσω μ' αυτή τη θέση, θα ήθελα πρώτα να μάθω αν η παρούσα πρακτική βοηθάει στην επίλυση έστω και ενός προβλήματος, και αν σε άλλες δημοκρατικές χώρες όπου δεν γίνεται μια διαδήλωση την ημέρα στο κέντρο της πόλης, οι πολίτες βρίσκονται σε χειρότερη κατάσταση λόγω του ότι δεν διαδηλώνουν αρκετά συχνά. 

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι όπως όλα τα πράγματα, και οι διαδηλώσεις χάνουν το νόημά τους όταν γίνονται τόσο συχνά. Κανένας δεν τις λαμβάνει υπόψη του, παρά μόνο σαν ενόχληση. Αν γίνονταν πιο σπάνια, θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερο όπλο στα χέρια των εργαζομένων. Μάλλον οι Έλληνες συνδικαλιστές των κομμάτων της μειοψηφίας της τάξης του 5% έχουν εφεύρει τον τέλειο τρόπο να ενοχλούν τους πάντες, αλλά να μην παίρνουν ούτε μια ψήφο παραπάνω στις εκλογές.


----------



## crystal (Dec 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Με την απαραίτητη υπερβολή ελπίζω να είναι προφανές ότι «διακωμωδώ» κάποια από τα επιχειρήματα που διατυπώθηκαν για το άσυλο. Αν θεωρηθεί ότι είναι ανεπίτρεπτη μορφή ειρωνείας σε βάρος των υποστηρικτών της αντίθετης άποψης, να αποσύρω το σχόλιο.



Δεν μου αρέσει η λέξη «ανεπίτρεπτος», οπότε φροντίζω να την αποφεύγω. Αλλά πιστεύω πως το ρήμα ''διακωμωδώ'' δεν παίρνει εισαγωγικά - ή διακωμωδώ κάτι ή όχι, δεν υπάρχει ενδιάμεση κατάσταση. 
Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να διαγραφεί το σχόλιο, ειλικρινά. :)


----------



## Katerina_A (Dec 23, 2009)

Διαφωνώ. Κάθετα. Αλλά ο καθένας έχει την άποψή του.
Άμα είναι έτσι, να υιοθετήσουμε και την πρακτική των Ιαπώνων που αντί να απεργήσουν πάνε κανονικά στη δουλειά αλλά φορούν μαύρα περιβραχιόνια σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας και, με το μπαρδόν, χέστηκε η Φατμέ στο γενί τζαμί.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Διαφωνώ. Κάθετα. Αλλά ο καθένας έχει την άποψή του.
> Άμα είναι έτσι, να υιοθετήσουμε και την πρακτική των Ιαπώνων που αντί να απεργήσουν πάνε κανονικά στη δουλειά αλλά φορούν μαύρα περιβραχιόνια σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας και, με το μπαρδόν, χέστηκε η Φατμέ στο γενί τζαμί.


Αυτό που σου διαφεύγει μάλλον είναι το ίδιο ακριβώς κάνει η Φατμέ και στην Ελλάδα όπου έχουμε μια διαδήλωση την ημέρα, μπορεί και δύο.


----------



## Katerina_A (Dec 23, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Αυτό που σου διαφεύγει μάλλον είναι το ίδιο ακριβώς κάνει η Φατμέ και στην Ελλάδα όπου έχουμε μια διαδήλωση την ημέρα, μπορεί και δύο.



Ω, μα δεν μου διαφεύγει καθόλου, Αλεξάνδρα. Αλλά ούτε εσύ, ούτε εγώ, ούτε κανείς άλλος δεν θα απαγορεύσει στον οποιονδήποτε να διαμαρτυρηθεί βγαίνοντας στο δρόμο. Και μία στις χίλιες διαδηλώσεις να πιάνει τόπο εμένα μου αρκεί.
Σκέψου για μια στιγμή από πού μπορεί να ξεκινήσει αυτό που λέτε και πού μπορεί να φτάσει. Δημοκρατικά καθεστώτα my ass!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Σκέψου για μια στιγμή από πού μπορεί να ξεκινήσει αυτό που λέτε και πού μπορεί να φτάσει. Δημοκρατικά καθεστώτα my ass!


Ξέρω γω πού μπορεί να φτάσει; Μπορεί σε δικτατορικά καθεστώτα τύπου Σουηδίας, Βρετανίας και Γερμανίας.


----------



## Katerina_A (Dec 23, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Ξέρω γω πού μπορεί να φτάσει; Μπορεί σε δικτατορικά καθεστώτα τύπου Σουηδίας, Βρετανίας και Γερμανίας.



Ναι, εκεί όπου τις απολύσεις εκατοντάδων εργαζομένων καθημερινά τις έχουν πλέον ψωμοτύρι. Αλλά οι διαμαρτυρίες τους είναι κόσμιες. Στη μία λωρίδα κυκλοφορίας και σιγά-σιγά, ψιθυριστά, να μην ενοχλήσουμε τους περαστικούς και τους μαγαζάτορες.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Και μία στις χίλιες διαδηλώσεις να πιάνει τόπο εμένα μου αρκεί.


Είναι εύκολο πάντως να μιλάμε για διαδηλώσεις όταν η δουλειά μας είναι τέτοια που καμιά διαδήλωση δεν πρόκειται να μας εμποδίσει να δουλέψουμε. Μήπως πρέπει καμιά φορά να σκεφτόμαστε κι αυτούς που χάνουν τη δουλειά τους λόγω του ότι το κέντρο είναι σχεδόν συνέχεια αποκλεισμένο;


> Ναι, εκεί όπου τις απολύσεις εκατοντάδων εργαζομένων καθημερινά τις έχουν πλέον ψωμοτύρι. Αλλά οι διαμαρτυρίες τους είναι κόσμιες. Στη μία λωρίδα κυκλοφορίας και σιγά-σιγά, ψιθυριστά, να μην ενοχλήσουμε τους περαστικούς και τους μαγαζάτορες.


Και τι πετύχαμε εμείς που οι συνδικαλιστές μας διαδηλώνουν συνέχεια θορυβωδώς και ενοχλητικά; Γίνονται λιγότερες απολύσεις; Η οικονομία πάει καλύτερα; Οι εργαζόμενοι έχουν περισσότερα δικαιώματα;


----------



## SBE (Dec 23, 2009)

Η εμπειρία μου από την Αγγλία που χρειάζεται ενημέρωση της αστυνομίας για διαδήλωση είναι ότι δεν έχει απαγορευτεί ποτέ καμία διαδήλωση, κι όπως είδατε και στις ειδήσεις κατά καιρούς, πολλές διαδηλώσεις κλείνουν το κέντρο, γίνονται επεισόδια κλπ. Απλά, η αστυνομία ρυθμίζει την κίνηση ώστε να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα ειδικά στις μικρές διαδηλώσεις και βάζουν ταμπέλλες από μέρες για τους οδηγούς. Αυθόρμητες διαδηλώσεις γίνονται, επίσης και ΔΕΝ τους τσουβαλιάζει η αστυνομία. Το δικαίωμα στη διαμαρτυρία δεν καταπατείται, αλλά ούτε και το δικαίωμα όσων δεν διαμαρτύρονται να μην υποφέρουν από τις διαμαρτυρίες των άλλων. 

Όσο για τις αντιδράσεις γενικότερα, χαίρομαι που έχουμε κυβέρνηση ΠΑΣΟΚ, γιατί αν τέτοιους κανόνες προσπαθούσε να επιβάλει καμιά ΝΔ θα είχε παραλύσει η χώρα την επόμενη από θιγμένους αριστερίζοντες και αριστερούς ενώ τώρα τι θα βγουν να φωνάξουν; Ο λαός δεν ξεχνά τι σημαίνει Παπανδρέου;

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνουν οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς που θα διαμαρτυρηθούν τώρα είναι ότι οι διαδηλώσεις δεν είναι όπλο, διαδηλώστε ελεύθερα λένε οι Άγγλοι, δημοκρατία έχουμε, ελευθερία του λόγου έχουμε. Τα μυαλά σας έχουν πλυθεί πολύ καλά, δε σας φοβόμαστε που κάνετε διαδηλώσεις.


----------



## Katerina_A (Dec 23, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Είναι εύκολο πάντως να μιλάμε για διαδηλώσεις όταν η δουλειά μας είναι τέτοια που καμιά διαδήλωση δεν πρόκειται να μας εμποδίσει να δουλέψουμε. Μήπως πρέπει καμιά φορά να σκεφτόμαστε κι αυτούς που χάνουν τη δουλειά τους λόγω του ότι το κέντρο είναι σχεδόν συνέχεια αποκλεισμένο;



Αυτοί που υποστηρίζουν ότι χάνουν τη δουλειά τους λόγω των διαδηλώσεων θα έπρεπε να είχαν βγει από τους πρώτους στο δρόμο. Α! Και δεν εννοώ τους μεγαλοκοσμηματοπώληδες της Βουκουρεστίου και τα λοιπά καταστήματα πολυτελείας του κέντρου και του Κολωνακίου. Ποσώς μ' ενδιαφέρει αν χάσουν τη δουλειά τους. Έχουν και υποκαταστήματα στην Κηφισιά και τη Γλυφάδα όπου δεν συμβαίνει ποτέ τίποτε και όλα κυλούν ομαλώς.



Alexandra said:


> Και τι πετύχαμε εμείς που οι συνδικαλιστές μας διαδηλώνουν συνέχεια θορυβωδώς και ενοχλητικά; Γίνονται λιγότερες απολύσεις; Η οικονομία πάει καλύτερα; Οι εργαζόμενοι έχουν περισσότερα δικαιώματα;



Ε να κάτσουμε τότε στ' αβγά μας, Αλεξάνδρα, να μην κάνουμε τίποτα, να δεχόμαστε αγόγγυστα ό,τι μας επιβάλλουν επειδή η μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα είναι να μη βγει και τίποτα ιδιαίτερο από τις διαμαρτυρίες μας.
Μετά θ' αρχίσουμε να βελάζουμε κιόλας.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Αυτοί που υποστηρίζουν ότι χάνουν τη δουλειά τους λόγω των διαδηλώσεων θα έπρεπε να είχαν βγει από τους πρώτους στο δρόμο. Α! Και δεν εννοώ τους μεγαλοκοσμηματοπώληδες της Βουκουρεστίου και τα λοιπά καταστήματα πολυτελείας του κέντρου και του Κολωνακίου. Ποσώς μ' ενδιαφέρει αν χάσουν τη δουλειά τους. Έχουν και υποκαταστήματα στην Κηφισιά και τη Γλυφάδα όπου δεν συμβαίνει ποτέ τίποτε και όλα κυλούν ομαλώς.
> Ε να κάτσουμε τότε στ' αβγά μας, Αλεξάνδρα, να μην κάνουμε τίποτα, να δεχόμαστε αγόγγυστα ό,τι μας επιβάλλουν επειδή η μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα είναι να μη βγει και τίποτα ιδιαίτερο από τις διαμαρτυρίες μας.
> Μετά θ' αρχίσουμε να βελάζουμε κιόλας.


Δεν μιλάω για καταστηματάρχες, αν και υπάρχουν και μικρά καταστήματα στο κέντρο, αλλά για υπαλλήλους που χάνουν τη δουλειά τους.

Και το ότι δεν διαδηλώνει κάποιος στον δρόμο δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι λιγότερο συνειδητοποιημένος και ενεργός πολίτης από εκείνον που διαδηλώνει. Το ότι δεν κατεβαίνουμε σε διαδήλωση (δεν ξέρω πολλούς που κατεβαίνουν, παρεμπιμπτόντως), δεν σημαίνει ότι είμαστε πρόβατα, ξέρεις.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2009)

SBE said:


> Τα μυαλά σας έχουν πλυθεί πολύ καλά, δε σας φοβόμαστε που κάνετε διαδηλώσεις.


Ακριβώς. Κι αν δεν έχουν πλυθεί τα μυαλά κάποιων διαδηλωτών, οι υπόλοιποι λειτουργούμε με Άβα και αμονιαζόλ. Το οποίο επίσης είναι δημοκρατικό δικαίωμα.

Γι' αυτό, για να συγκινηθεί ο μέσος καλοπλυμένος εγκέφαλος, μάλλον θα πρέπει και οι διαμαρτυρόμενοι να ανακαλύψουν πιο πρωτότυπους τρόπους διαμαρτυρίας, να μιλήσουν και σε κανέναν διαφημιστή, κανέναν επικοινωνιολόγο. Πόσοι πια συγκινούνται από κάποιους φωνακλάδες με ντουντούκες και πλακάτ που τους περιβάλλουν διακόσιοι βαριεστημένοι;

(Μισοαστεία μισοσοβαρά όλα αυτά.)


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 23, 2009)

Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω από όλες αυτές τις διαδηλώσεις είναι "μη μου τους κύκλους τάραττε". Καμιά διαδήλωση για τη διαφθορά και τις απάτες δεν είδα ποτέ. Πέρυσι πήγαν και κλείσαν τη Βουλή για να αποφύγουν κυρώσεις και ενώ σε άλλες εποχές και κοινωνίες θα είχαν πέσει κεφάλια, δεν κουνήθηκε ούτε φύλλο. Πριν από κάποιο καιρό επίσης αποκαλύφθηκε ότι έκλεβαν τα ταμεία. Γι' αυτό διαδήλωση δεν είδα ποτέ. 

Αντιθέτως, εκεί που βλέπω πληθώρα διαδηλώσεων είναι όποτε πάει κάποιος να αγγίξει τα κεκτημένα κάποιων συντεχνιών. Εκεί να δεις διαδήλωση και κακό. Όσο θα λειτουργούμε όμως καθαρά ατομικιστικά, δεν θα έχουμε ελπίδα ουσιαστικής προόδου.


----------



## Katerina_A (Dec 23, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν μιλάω για καταστηματάρχες, αν και υπάρχουν και μικρά καταστήματα στο κέντρο, αλλά για υπαλλήλους που χάνουν τη δουλειά τους.
> 
> Και το ότι δεν διαδηλώνει κάποιος στον δρόμο δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι λιγότερο συνειδητοποιημένος και ενεργός πολίτης από εκείνον που διαδηλώνει. Το ότι επειδή δεν κατεβαίνουμε σε διαδήλωση (δεν ξέρω πολλούς που κατεβαίνουν, παρεμπιμπτόντως), δεν σημαίνει ότι είμαστε πρόβατα, ξέρεις.



Μα γι' αυτούς τους υπαλλήλους και τα μικρομάγαζα μιλάω κι εγώ, αλλά όπως αγαπάς. 
Την άποψή μου την έκανα σαφή και δεν βρίσκω ότι χρειάζεται να προσθέσω τίποτα παραπάνω ως προς αυτό.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2009)

Υπάρχει μια βασική αρχή που ισχύει παντού και πάντοτε: 
Αν η τακτική σου αποδεικνύεται επί σειρά ετών ότι δεν φέρνει κανένα αποτέλεσμα, άλλαξε τακτική. Πότε είχαν το παραμικρό αποτέλεσμα οι διαδηλώσεις στις αποφάσεις των κυβερνήσεων; Ποτέ. Επειδή αυτοί που διαδηλώνουν καθημερινά δεν ψηφίζουν τα δυο μεγάλα κυβερνητικά κόμματα, και αντίστροφα, αυτοί που ψηφίζουν τα δυο μεγάλα κόμματα και βγάζουν κυβέρνηση, δεν είναι αυτοί που διαδηλώνουν. Συμπέρασμα: αντί να καταναλώνουν ενέργεια διαδηλώνοντας οι συνδικαλιστές του ΚΚΕ και του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, θα έπρεπε να βρουν τρόπο να πείσουν τον λαό να τους ψηφίσει και να βάλουν σε εφαρμογή όλα αυτά που θεωρούν σωστά. Εκτός κι αν ο σκοπός τους είναι μόνο αυτός: να ενοχλούν όλον τον κόσμο και στο τέλος να εισπράττουν ένα 5% στις εκλογές και να λένε και ευχαριστώ. Αλλά, όπως έχω πει και άλλοτε, θα έπρεπε κάποιος κάποτε να βάλει την Αλέκα να κυβερνήσει για μερικούς μήνες. Οι φωνασκίες και οι διαδηλώσεις είναι ο ανέξοδος τρόπος για να κάνεις πολιτική, κάποια στιγμή θα έπρεπε να αναγκάσει κάποιος μερικούς πολιτικούς to put their money where their mouth is.


----------



## Katerina_A (Dec 23, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Υπάρχει μια βασική αρχή που ισχύει παντού και πάντοτε:
> Αν η τακτική σου αποδεικνύεται επί σειρά ετών ότι δεν φέρνει κανένα αποτέλεσμα, άλλαξε τακτική. Πότε είχαν το παραμικρό αποτέλεσμα οι διαδηλώσεις στις αποφάσεις των κυβερνήσεων; Ποτέ. Επειδή αυτοί που διαδηλώνουν καθημερινά δεν ψηφίζουν τα δυο μεγάλα κυβερνητικά κόμματα, και αντίστροφα, αυτοί που ψηφίζουν τα δυο μεγάλα κόμματα και βγάζουν κυβέρνηση, δεν είναι αυτοί που διαδηλώνουν. Συμπέρασμα: αντί να καταναλώνουν ενέργεια διαδηλώνοντας οι συνδικαλιστές του ΚΚΕ και του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, θα έπρεπε να βρουν τρόπο να πείσουν τον λαό να τους ψηφίσει και να βάλουν σε εφαρμογή όλα αυτά που θεωρούν σωστά. Εκτός κι αν ο σκοπός τους είναι μόνο αυτός: να ενοχλούν όλον τον κόσμο και στο τέλος να εισπράττουν ένα 5% στις εκλογές και να λένε και ευχαριστώ. Αλλά, όπως έχω πει και άλλοτε, θα έπρεπε κάποιος κάποτε να βάλει την Αλέκα να κυβερνήσει για μερικούς μήνες. Οι φωνασκίες και οι διαδηλώσεις είναι ο ανέξοδος τρόπος για να κάνεις πολιτική, κάποια στιγμή θα έπρεπε να αναγκάσει κάποιος μερικούς πολιτικούς to put their money where their mouth is.



Αυτήν τη βασική αρχή που λες ήθελα και να ξερα γιατί δεν συνειδητοποιούν ότι ισχύει και γι' αυτούς όσοι «βγάζουν κυβερνήσεις» από τη μεταπολίτευση και μετά. Θεωρούν ότι έχει αποτέλεσμα η ρουσφετολογική τακτική του πότε ΝΔ και πότε ΠΑΣΟΚ; Ή μήπως επειδή μια στις τόσες αλλάζει ο Μανωλιός και βάζει τα ρούχα του αλλιώς νομίζουν ότι πραγματικά έγινε και τίποτα σημαντικό; 
Ο βασιλιάς είναι γυμνός, αλλά ντρέπονται, φοβούνται, δεν τους συμφέρει, τον συνήθισαν έτσι και δεν μπαίνουν στον κόπο να του το πουν.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Πότε είχαν το παραμικρό αποτέλεσμα οι διαδηλώσεις στις αποφάσεις των κυβερνήσεων; Ποτέ.


Δεν θα συμφωνήσω με αυτό το «ποτέ», αλλά, όταν οι διαδηλώσεις είναι πλέον του επιπέδου «ψιχάλα είναι, θα περάσει» για την εξουσία, καταντούν απλώς ενοχλητικές και ουδόλως αποτελεσματικές. Επιτέλους, φαντασία στην αντιπολίτευση! Προφανώς, ο μαγαζάτορας που δεν κάνει τη δουλειά του και ο οδηγός που δεν μπορεί να πάει στη δική του έχουν το δικό τους πρόβλημα με τις διαδηλώσεις αυτές. Το δικό μου πρόβλημα είναι ότι η έκφραση της διαμαρτυρίας και της διεκδίκησης, είτε προέρχεται από νεολαίους με μολότοφ είτε από φιλήσυχους διαδηλωτές, σπάνια μας έχει πάει παρακάτω σαν κοινωνία στα χρόνια που εγώ παρακολουθώ. Ελάχιστα είναι τα οφέλη και για αυτούς που καπελώνουν ή οργανώνουν τέτοιες εκφράσεις διαμαρτυρίας — δεν τους έχει φάει ακόμα η πλήξη; Ή αρκούν πρωτοτυπίες του είδους «τώρα η τεχνολογία μάς δίνει τη δυνατότητα να συνεννοούμαστε και να κάνουμε ντου μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά»; (Και ναι, αυτή η εναλλαγή των ίδιων ψεμάτων κομμάτων στην εξουσία είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερη πλήξη. Απλώς ο κόσμος προτιμά την πλήξη από τη δυσάρεστη έκπληξη.)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2009)

Μα όταν λέω "ποτέ", εννοώ ότι έτσι όπως έχουν καταντήσει στην Ελλάδα, ισοδυναμούν με ποτέ. Αν η διαδήλωση εξέφραζε πραγματικά τη διαμαρτυρία και την οργή του λαού, θα είχε αποτέλεσμα. Τώρα είναι απλώς ψιχάλα, όπως λες.

Θα ήθελα να παρατηρήσω πάντως ότι δεν ψηφίζουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι τα δυο μεγάλα κόμματα λόγω της "ρουσφετολογικής τακτικής" τους, και είναι προσβλητικό να το λέμε. Δηλαδή, αν κάποιος δεν περιμένει κανένα ρουσφέτι από το κυβερνών κόμμα, αποκλείεται να το ψηφίσει; Και ποιος μου λέει ότι θα έχει λιγότερο ρουσφετολογική τακτική το ΚΚΕ, αν βγει στην εξουσία; Μήπως έχει δείξει η ιστορία ότι τα κομμουνιστικά κόμματα διαφέρουν από τα υπόλοιπα στη διαχείριση της εξουσίας;


----------



## Katerina_A (Dec 23, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Και ποιος μου λέει ότι θα έχει λιγότερο ρουσφετολογική τακτική το ΚΚΕ, αν βγει στην εξουσία; Μήπως έχει δείξει η ιστορία ότι τα κομμουνιστικά κόμματα διαφέρουν από τα υπόλοιπα στη διαχείριση της εξουσίας;



Παρατηρώ μια εμμονή με το ΚΚΕ. 
Περίεργο. Το κόμμα που είναι αυτήν τη στιγμή στην κυβέρνηση επαίρεται ότι είναι σοσιαλιστικό.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2009)

Κατερίνα, δεν χρειάζεται ειρωνεία. Το ΚΚΕ το αναφέρω επειδή θεωρεί ότι λόγω ιστορικού ονόματος δικαιούται να μονοπωλεί το ενδιαφέρον για την τύχη των εργαζομένων, και επειδή η Παπαρήγα έφτασε στο σημείο να αμφισβητήσει το αποτέλεσμα των εκλογών, "ως αναντίστοιχο με το λαϊκό αίσθημα" -- λες και υπήρχε περίπτωση να έχει γίνει νοθεία. Επίσης το αναφέρω επειδή το ΠΑΜΕ διαδηλώνει καθημερινά, και κάθε τρεις και λίγο αποκλείει εισόδους υπουργείων κλπ. Εν ολίγοις, συμβάλλει όσο κανένα άλλο κόμμα στην μετατροπή της καθημερινότητάς μας σε κόλαση. Το τι πραγματικά θέλει η πλειοψηφία, το βλέπουμε πρώτον στο αποτέλεσμα των εκλογών και δεύτερον στις δημοσκοπήσεις, δεν είναι δυνατόν να έρχεται ένα κόμμα και να μας λέει, "Εγώ θα σου πω τι θέλεις, γιατί εσύ δεν ξέρεις".


----------



## Katerina_A (Dec 23, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Κατερίνα, δεν χρειάζεται ειρωνεία.



Δεν ήταν ειρωνικό το σχόλιό μου, Αλεξάνδρα. Ήθελα απλώς να δείξω ότι αν το ΠΑΣΟΚ ήταν πραγματικά σοσιαλιστικό κόμμα θα φαινόταν.



Alexandra said:


> Το τι πραγματικά θέλει η πλειοψηφία, το βλέπουμε πρώτον στο αποτέλεσμα των εκλογών και δεύτερον στις δημοσκοπήσεις, δεν είναι δυνατόν να έρχεται ένα κόμμα και να μας λέει, "Εγώ θα σου πω τι θέλεις, γιατί εσύ δεν ξέρεις".



Γιατί πιστεύεις ότι η Παπαρήγα ή το ΠΑΜΕ θέλουν (και μπορούν) να σου επιβάλουν τις απόψεις τους και δεν το κάνουν (ή δεν το έχουν κάνει ήδη) με πιο ύπουλο και ανήθικο τρόπο το εκάστοτε κυβερνών κόμμα και ο εκάστοτε δήθεν αμερόληπτος πρόεδρος της ΓΣΕΕ;

Η πλειοψηφία είναι μια βάρκα που πότε την πάνε από τη μια μεριά και πότε από την άλλη. Με τη ΝΔ το 2004 μπήκαν στη βουλή σχεδόν και τα δέντρα, με το ΠΑΣΟΚ έγινε το ίδιο το 2009. Η πλειοψηφία το κατάφερε αυτό και τις δύο φορές. Εδώ θα είμαστε και θα δούμε τι θ' αλλάξει προς το καλύτερο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2009)

Ξέφυγε η συζήτηση, χάθηκε η εστίαση. Είναι ιερό το δικαίωμα στην εργασία. Είναι ντροπή που υπάρχουν στην πάμπλουτη κοινωνία μας άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν δουλειά, που πεινάνε ή τα φέρνουν πέρα δύσκολα. Είναι ταυτόχρονα απίθανη ντροπή που οι τεράστιες αδικίες της κοινωνίας μπαίνουν στα καλούπια που μπαίνουν σήμερα: διαμαρτυρίες διεκπεραιωτικού χαρακτήρα, μίζερες προσεγγίσεις ή εκρηκτικές με μοναδικό αποτέλεσμα να σπάνε κάτι τζάμια, καβγάδες στα φόρουμ χωρίς να μπορούμε να βρούμε ένα κοινό σημείο ενώ στην πραγματικότητα το ίδιο πράγμα θέλουμε διότι στο κάτω κάτω αποκλείεται να έχουμε εμείς διαφορετικά συμφέροντα... Δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε κατ' ελάχιστον τον τρόπο λειτουργίας της κοινωνίας, αλλά οπωσδήποτε πρέπει να αλλάξουμε τον τρόπο διεξαγωγής των συζητήσεων. Κάτι πιο δημιουργικό θα πρέπει να υπάρχει, είμαι σίγουρος.


----------



## Katerina_A (Dec 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ξέφυγε η συζήτηση, χάθηκε η εστίαση. Είναι ιερό το δικαίωμα στην εργασία. Είναι ντροπή που υπάρχουν στην πάμπλουτη κοινωνία μας άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν δουλειά, που πεινάνε ή τα φέρνουν πέρα δύσκολα. Είναι ταυτόχρονα απίθανη ντροπή που οι τεράστιες αδικίες της κοινωνίας μπαίνουν στα καλούπια που μπαίνουν σήμερα: διαμαρτυρίες διεκπεραιωτικού χαρακτήρα, μίζερες προσεγγίσεις ή εκρηκτικές με μοναδικό αποτέλεσμα να σπάνε κάτι τζάμια, καβγάδες στα φόρουμ χωρίς να μπορούμε να βρούμε ένα κοινό σημείο ενώ στην πραγματικότητα το ίδιο πράγμα θέλουμε διότι στο κάτω κάτω αποκλείεται να έχουμε εμείς διαφορετικά συμφέροντα... Δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε κατ' ελάχιστον τον τρόπο λειτουργίας της κοινωνίας, αλλά οπωσδήποτε πρέπει να αλλάξουμε τον τρόπο διεξαγωγής των συζητήσεων. Κάτι πιο δημιουργικό θα πρέπει να υπάρχει, είμαι σίγουρος.



Δεν διαφωνώ επί της ουσίας, Προφέσορ, θέλω μόνο να πω ότι δεν θεωρώ τη διαφωνία μου με την Αλεξάνδρα και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη καβγά, αλλά ανταλλαγή διαφορετικών απόψεων που καλό είναι να γίνεται γιατί δεν είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι ανεξάρτητα από το αν έχουμε τα ίδια επαγγελματικά συμφέροντα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 23, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Αυτοί που υποστηρίζουν ότι χάνουν τη δουλειά τους λόγω των διαδηλώσεων θα έπρεπε να είχαν βγει από τους πρώτους στο δρόμο. Α! Και δεν εννοώ τους μεγαλοκοσμηματοπώληδες της Βουκουρεστίου και τα λοιπά καταστήματα πολυτελείας του κέντρου και του Κολωνακίου. Ποσώς μ' ενδιαφέρει αν χάσουν τη δουλειά τους. Έχουν και υποκαταστήματα στην Κηφισιά και τη Γλυφάδα όπου δεν συμβαίνει ποτέ τίποτε και όλα κυλούν ομαλώς.



Διακρίνω έναν ανάστροφο σνομπισμό, που τον είχα δει και σε μερικά μηνύματα στο νήμα περί ασύλου. Επειδή δηλαδή κάποιος ειναι κοσμηματοπώλης ας του σπάσουμε το μαγαζί γιατί δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε πελατες του, αν ειναι γουναράς, ας του το καψουμε γιατί δεν μπορούμε να αγοράσουμε τις γούνες του κλπ κλπ. Κατα τ'άλλα η πολυεθνική του λαού Ιντιτέξ (Ζάρα, κλπ) ας μείνει γιατί ψωνίζουμε από εκεί. 

Ρώτησε κανένας τον ιδιοκτήτη του κάθε κοσμηματοπωλείου πόσες ώρες δουλειάς έχει βάλει στην επιχείρησή του, ποσα ξενύχτια, πόσες υπερωρίες και πόσο ρίσκο εχει πάρει; Κι οι υπαλληλοί του να μείνουν στο δρόμο γιατι δεν πήγαν να δουλεψουν σε ψιλικατζίδικο.

Στο κάτω κάτω κάποιοι από εμάς προτιμούν να δουλεύουν σε κυριλέ περιβάλλον με προμήθεια μόνο, κι όχι να γεμιζουν ράφια στο σούπερ μαρκετ με σταθερό μισθό. 

ΥΓ να προσθεσω ότι οι κακοί δεν είναι οι κοσμηματοπώλες της Βουκουρεστίου· αν πραγματικά θέλουμε να δούμε το πράγμα όπως έχει κι όχι ταξικά, οι κακοί είναι το Η&Μ π.χ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2009)

SBE said:


> ....Κατα τ'άλλα η πολυεθνική του λαού Ιντιτέξ (Ζάρα, κλπ)...



 .............


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 23, 2009)

SBE said:


> Επειδή δηλαδή κάποιος ειναι κοσμηματοπώλης ας του σπάσουμε το μαγαζί γιατί δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε πελατες του, αν ειναι γουναράς, ας του το καψουμε γιατί δεν μπορούμε να αγοράσουμε τις γούνες του κλπ κλπ. Κατα τ'άλλα η πολυεθνική του λαού Ιντιτέξ (Ζάρα, κλπ) ας μείνει γιατί ψωνίζουμε από εκεί.
> 
> Ρώτησε κανένας τον ιδιοκτήτη του κάθε κοσμηματοπωλείου πόσες ώρες δουλειάς έχει βάλει στην επιχείρησή του, ποσα ξενύχτια, πόσες υπερωρίες και πόσο ρίσκο εχει πάρει; Κι οι υπαλληλοί του να μείνουν στο δρόμο γιατι δεν πήγαν να δουλεψουν σε ψιλικατζίδικο.



Σ' αυτό SBE, είμαι μαζί σου.


----------



## Katerina_A (Dec 23, 2009)

SBE said:


> Διακρίνω έναν ανάστροφο σνομπισμό, που τον είχα δει και σε μερικά μηνύματα στο νήμα περί ασύλου. Επειδή δηλαδή κάποιος ειναι κοσμηματοπώλης ας του σπάσουμε το μαγαζί γιατί δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε πελατες του, αν ειναι γουναράς, ας του το καψουμε γιατί δεν μπορούμε να αγοράσουμε τις γούνες του κλπ κλπ. Κατα τ'άλλα η πολυεθνική του λαού Ιντιτέξ (Ζάρα, κλπ) ας μείνει γιατί ψωνίζουμε από εκεί.
> 
> Ρώτησε κανένας τον ιδιοκτήτη του κάθε κοσμηματοπωλείου πόσες ώρες δουλείας έχει βάλει στην επιχείρησή του, ποσα ξενύχτια, πόσες υπερωρίες και πόσο ρίσκο εχει πάρει; Κι οι υπαλληλοί του να μείνουν στο δρόμο γιατι δεν πήγαν να δουλεψουν σε ψιλικατζίδικο.



Χμμ.... Ψάχνω να δω πού είπα ότι πρέπει να σπάσουμε το μαγαζί του μεγαλοκοσμηματοπώλη. Ψάχνω να δω πού είπα να σπάσουμε ή να κάψουμε οτιδήποτε, δηλαδή, αλλά δεν υπάρχει. Ψάχνω να δω πού έδειξα ότι έχω άχτι που δεν έχω γούνες και διαμαντικά, αλλά, φεύ, δεν υπάρχει ούτε κι αυτό.
Για ξαναδιάβασε, συνάδελφε/συναδέλφισσα, τα λεγόμενά μου κι έλα να μου πεις μετά από πού έβγαλες αυτό το συμπέρασμα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 23, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> .............



Άντε να το εξηγήσω: Zαra, Pull & Bear, Massimo Dutti, Bershka κλπ ανήκουν στον ισπανικό όμιλο Inditex. Εταιρείες σαν την Ιντιτέξ και το Η&Μ έχουν χίλιες φορές μεγαλύτερη οικονομική δύναμη από όλα τα μαγαζιά της Βουκουρεστίου, γιατί έχουν πολύ ευρύτερο αγοραστικό κοινό χωρίς ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις, έχουν μειώσει το κόστος παραγωγής με ανειδίκευτο προσωπικό, χαμηλή ποιότητα κλπ. Γενικά είναι οι κακοί της παγκοσμιοποίησης. Ο κοσμηματοπώλης από την άλλη πουλάει εξειδικευμένο προϊόν, με υψηλό κόστος παραγωγής (δεν μπορεί να πάει την παραγωγή του στην Κίνα), με ολιγάριθμη απαιτητική και δύσκολη πελατεία, μεγάλο ανταγωνισμό και συνεχή πολυέξοδη προσπάθεια να συγκρατήσει τους πελάτες του. 
Και οι πιο πολλοί είναι οικογενειακές επιχειρήσεις. Μπορεί να τους βλέπουμε στις κοσμικές στήλες και να νομίζουμε ότι έχουν λεφτά, αλλά δεν ξέρουμε αν η εμφάνισή δεν είναι για να κολακέψει την πελατεία και να τους θυμίσει ότι υπάρχει, ούτε και αν είναι καταχρεωμένοι.


----------



## SBE (Dec 23, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Χμμ.... Ψάχνω να δω πού είπα ότι πρέπει να σπάσουμε το μαγαζί του μεγαλοκοσμηματοπώλη. Ψάχνω να δω πού είπα να σπάσουμε ή να κάψουμε οτιδήποτε, δηλαδή, αλλά δεν υπάρχει. Ψάχνω να δω πού έδειξα ότι έχω άχτι που δεν έχω γούνες και διαμαντικά, αλλά, φεύ, δεν υπάρχει ούτε κι αυτό.
> Για ξαναδιάβασε, συνάδελφε/συναδέλφισσα, τα λεγόμενά μου κι έλα να μου πεις μετά από πού έβγαλες αυτό το συμπέρασμα.



Αν πιαστούμε από τις λέξεις, όχι δεν είπες για σπάσιμο, είπες ότι δε σε νοιάζει αν δεν κάνουν δουλειά. Ο σνομπισμός είναι ο ίδιος και είναι ο κλασσικός σνομπισμός αυτουνού που δεν έχει προς αυτόν που έχει. 
Ας φάνε παντεσπάνι, από την ανάποδη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2009)

SBE said:


> Άντε να το εξηγήσω: ...



Τότε, παρεξήγησα. Νομισα ότι με το «λαού» εννοούσες κάτι πολιτικό, κομματικό ή τέτοιο. ΟΚ. λήξη απορίας.


----------



## Katerina_A (Dec 23, 2009)

SBE said:


> Ο σνομπισμός είναι ο ίδιος και είναι ο κλασσικός σνομπισμός αυτουνού που δεν έχει προς αυτόν που έχει. Ας φάνε παντεσπάνι, από την ανάποδη.



Ποαπετίστρια δεν ήμουν ποτέ. 
«Παντεσπάνι από την ανάποδη»; Έτσι είναι αν έτσι νομίζεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2009)

Ποαπετίστρια;


----------



## anef (Jan 8, 2010)

Καλή χρονιά!
Δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό όπως βλέπετε και είπα πάλι να διαφωνήσω, παρά το (πολλάκις) εκφρασμένο παράπονο του nickel ότι δεν συμφωνούμε στις πολιτικές συζητήσεις: γιατί όμως θα 'πρεπε να συμφωνούμε; Και πώς να συμφωνήσουμε όταν δεν ξεκινάμε καν από τις ίδιες αφετηρίες; Σ' αυτό το νήμα τυχαίνει να διαφωνώ ήδη με τις περισσότερες προϋποθέσεις της συζήτησης που έθεσαν και ο Αμβρόσιος, και η Αλεξάνδρα και ο Νίκελ (να, συμφωνώ ότι λείπει φαντασία από πολλές διαδηλώσεις ή διαμαρτυρίες, ενώ αντίθετα η εξουσία έχει τόση φαντασία...) 

_Οι διαδηλώσεις δεν έχουν αποτέλεσμα_, ας πούμε. Ή _έχουν αποτέλεσμα μόνο όταν είναι μαζικές_. Ή _είναι δίκαιες και δικαιολογημένες μόνο αν είναι μαζικές_.

Ή _τα καταστήματα του κέντρου πλήττονται γιατί γίνονται διαδηλώσεις _(Ή _κυρίως _γιατί γίνονται διαδηλώσεις, ή _και _γιατί γίνονται διαδηλώσεις; ). _Οι υπάλληλοι αυτών των καταστημάτων χάνουν τη δουλειά τους γιατί γίνονται διαδηλώσεις_ (πάλι με τις αντίστοιχες διαβαθμίσεις).

_Οι μικρές διαδηλώσεις αφορούν ασήμαντα θέματα_ (π.χ. το -φανταστικό- παράδειγμα του Ambrose). 

Οι παραπάνω δηλώσεις και άλλες πολλές που θα μπορούσα να βγάλω, και που χρησιμοποιούνται ως βάση για να πάει παρακάτω η συζήτηση, είναι από μόνες τους προβληματικότατες. 

Θα μπορούσε λοιπόν κανείς να αντιτείνει ότι πολλές αλλαγές στην κοινωνία έγιναν και γίνονται γιατί κάποιοι διαμαρτυρήθηκαν ή διαμαρτύρονται (Όχι πάντα κατά χιλιάδες. Πόσοι ήταν οι φοιτητές της Νομικής στο Πολυτεχνείο; ). Ένα γεγονός που συχνά παραγνωρίζεται είναι ότι πολλές από τις μικρές διαδηλώσεις γίνονται κυρίως για να δημοσιοποιηθεί ένα θέμα (π.χ. απολύσεις εργαζομένων) και όχι γιατί υπάρχει προσδοκία για ικανοποίηση αιτημάτων μόνο -ή κυρίως- από τη διαμαρτυρία στο δρόμο. Αν π.χ. κάποιοι εργαζόμενοι μπορέσουν μέσω των κινητοποιήσεων να πάρουν κάποιο επίδομα, ή μια υπόσχεση έστω για εργασία αλλού, ή ελπίζουν ότι μπορούν να το κάνουν, γιατί εγώ θα αποφασίσω ότι αυτό το ζήτημα είναι ασήμαντο; Και θα έχω την ίδια άποψη αν αύριο βρεθώ εγώ στη θέση τους; Και, φυσικά, αποτέλεσμα δεν έχει μια διαδήλωση μόνο στην εξουσία, αλλά και στη συνείδηση των άλλων εργαζομένων που μπορεί να φοβούνται ότι θα βρεθούν στην ίδια θέση. (Δεν είναι επίσης καθόλου αυτονόητο ότι όλοι οι άνθρωποι δυσανασχετούν ή ενοχλούνται με τις διαδηλώσεις, αν και σίγουρα αυτή η άποψη προβάλλεται περισσότερο).

Για το ζήτημα των υπαλλήλων που χάνουν τη δουλειά τους: δηλαδή, για να καταλάβω, έχετε υπόψη σας καμιά σοβαρή έρευνα που να λέει ότι ένας λόγος για το ότι κλείνουν μαγαζιά ή χάνουν τη δουλειά τους άνθρωποι (στο κέντρο ή αλλού) είναι οι κινητοποιήσεις των εργαζομένων; Και αν ναι (τα γυαλιά ιδεολογικής μυωπίας του ερευνητή θα πρέπει να 'ναι πάτοι μπουκαλιών τουλάχιστον) σε ποια ακριβώς θέση ιεραρχείται αυτή η αιτία; Γιατί που το λέει ο Πρετεντέρης κάθε τρεις και λίγο εμένα δεν μου αρκεί. Η δική μου εμπειρία λέει ότι οι δρόμοι κλείνουν (και οι βιτρίνες σπάνε) σε μεγάλες κινητοποιήσεις, όχι σε μικρές. Δηλαδή, δύο, τρεις, τέσσερις φορές το χρόνο; Αυτές οι κινητοποιήσεις επιφέρουν όλες αυτές τις καταστροφές; Σε όσες μικρές κινητοποιήσεις έχω βρεθεί -είτε από μέσα είτε απ' έξω- οι άνθρωποι κανονικά ψώνιζαν στα διπλανά μαγαζιά και, στις πολύ μικρές, κανονικότατα διεξαγόταν και η κυκλοφορία στη μία λωρίδα -και μετά από λίγα λεπτά- και στην άλλη. Τα προβλήματα που δημιουργούν οι ασυνείδητοι οδηγοί που πάνε στο περίπτερο με το αυτοκίνητο είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερα και σοβαρότερα. 

Σύμφωνα με τη δική μου πληροφόρηση επίσης οι άνεργοι δημιουργούνται από μαγαζιά που κλείνουν γιατί δεν μπορούν να ανταγωνιστούν τα μεγαθήρια, από επιχειρήσεις που κλείνουν γιατί ο (Ελληνάρας κατά τα άλλα) επιχειρηματίας βγάζει περισσότερα στη Βουλγαρία, ή γιατί κάποιος άλλος επιχειρηματίας (στυλοβάτης της οικονομίας το δίχως άλλο) θεωρεί καλό να ξεζουμίζει έναν εργαζόμενο για δέκα ή δώδεκα ώρες τη μέρα (χωρίς να πληρώνει υπερωρίες) εκεί που χρειάζεται δύο (στον καλό και άγιο ιδιωτικό τομέα). Και δεν μπορεί, όλο και κάποια σχέση θα 'χει και το γεγονός ότι όλα αυτά τα δεχόμαστε αδιαμαρτύρητα. 


@ Nickel: για τη 'διακωμώδηση' των σχολίων για το άσυλο: αν η πρώτη σου αναφορά ('δικαιώματα έχουν οι μειοψηφίες όχι οι πλειοψηφίες') διακωμωδεί όσα είχα πει εγώ, θα πρέπει μάλλον να ξαναδιαβάσεις το σχόλιό μου: δεν μίλησα για πλειοψηφίες και μειοψηφίες, αλλά για όσους έχουν και όσους δεν έχουν δύναμη. Αυτά τα δύο -δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς- δεν ταυτίζονται. (Αυτό διακωμώδησέ το όσο θες, βέβαια :) )


----------



## Palavra (Jan 8, 2010)

Γενικά, με καλύπτει η anef. Ειδικά, αν και με ενοχλεί όταν κλείνει το κέντρο και δεν μπορώ να πάω στη δουλειά μου, δυστυχώς ο μόνος τρόπος για να δώσουν οι άλλοι σημασία στο όποιο πρόβλημά σου, είναι να τους ενοχλήσεις. Και αυτό ακριβώς κάνουν οι διαδηλώσεις.
Όσο για την αγορά, πλήττεται από την οικονομική κρίση. Όχι από τη Μαριγούλα και τις φίλες της.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2010)

Palavra said:


> ...δυστυχώς ο μόνος τρόπος για να δώσουν οι άλλοι σημασία στο όποιο πρόβλημά σου, είναι να τους ενοχλήσεις. Και αυτό ακριβώς κάνουν οι διαδηλώσεις.



Σε γενικές γραμμές, στη θεωρητική ανάλυση, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι διαφωνώ με τις από πάνω κυρίες. Όμως, αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι, τελικά, οι μόνοι που φαίνονται να δυσανασχετούν και να ενοχλούνται έντονα από αυτές τις μικρές διαδηλώσεις είναι οι έμποροι του κέντρου --και δεν βλέπω πώς θα μετουσιωθεί η δυσαρέσκειά τους σε κάτι θετικό για τους διαδηλωτές. Οι απλοί πολίτες συμπάσχουν ή αδιαφορούν, αλλά δεν αλλάζουν εξαιτίας των διαδηλώσεων την ψήφο τους, οι κυβερνήσεις ακούν ή δεν ακούν κατά το σχεδιασμό τους, οπότε τι μένει πέρα από την απελπισία και την οργή των διαδηλωτών και το θυμό των (κατά την άποψή τους) πληττόμενων εμπόρων;

Είναι άλλο πράγμα πάλι οι διαδηλώσεις δημοσίων υπαλλήλων κατά του κράτους-εργοδότη (αλλά και του μη ΔΥ-πολίτη-εργοδότη), άλλο πράγμα οι διαδηλώσεις των φοιτητών για το μέλλον τους ή των συνταξιούχων για τα στερνά τους. Ας τις λέμε όλες (και ας είναι) διαδηλώσεις, δεν έχουν ούτε την ίδια φύση, ούτε την ίδια στόχευση, ούτε τα ίδια αποτελέσματα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 8, 2010)

Θα έλεγα ότι ο δόχτορας με καλύψε με την πρώτη του παράγραφο, να προσθέσω μόνο ότι με ενοχλεί η νοοτροπία «δε με νοιάζει αν θα χάσει ο Χ καταστηματάρχης μια μερα την πελατεία του ή αν θα του σπάσουν το μαγαζί». Οι δουλειές που θα χαθούν θα χαθούν γιατί ο καταστηματάρχης θα πρέπει να βγάλει από κάπου τα σπασμένα κι ο πιο εύκολος τρόπος είναι να διώξει έναν υπάλληλο.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 9, 2010)

Συγγνώμη, αγαπητή, είπε κανείς σε αυτό το νήμα ότι δεν τον νοιάζει αν θα σπάσουν μαγαζιά; 

Επίσης, επειδή για το επάγγελμα του εμπόρου τυχαίνει να γνωρίζω ένα δυο πράγματα, ο τζίρος που χάνεται τη μία μέρα για τα μαγαζιά της Ερμού και του κέντρου γενικότερα κάποτε αναπληρωνόταν εύκολα. Τώρα όχι. Υπάρχει κρίση στην αγορά, και ιδίως στην αγορά ρούχων, παπουτσιών και αξεσουάρ. Αν δεν υπήρχε, θα ήταν δείγμα ότι η κοινωνία έχει χρήματα να σπαταλήσει. Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι ενδεχομένως να μην υπήρχε ανάγκη να διαδηλώνουν άνθρωποι που διεκδικούν δεδουλευμένα, μισθούς, διορισμούς, θέσεις, κοινώς: χρήμα.

Α, και επειδή είμαι πολύ συχνά στο κέντρο, αυτό:


anef said:


> Σε όσες μικρές κινητοποιήσεις έχω βρεθεί -είτε από μέσα είτε απ' έξω- οι άνθρωποι κανονικά ψώνιζαν στα διπλανά μαγαζιά και, στις πολύ μικρές, κανονικότατα διεξαγόταν και η κυκλοφορία στη μία λωρίδα -και μετά από λίγα λεπτά- και στην άλλη.


είναι σύνηθες. Πολλές φορές έχω βρεθεί να ψωνίζω ή να πίνω καφέ εκεί που περνάει πορεία. Συχνά δε, να προπορεύομαι αυτής χαζεύοντας βιτρίνες ή να την ακολουθώ για να πάω στη δουλειά μου. Η αλήθεια ωστόσο είναι ότι ενοχλούνται οι οδηγοί των αυτοκινήτων επειδή κλείνουν οι δρόμοι.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 9, 2010)

Να με συγχωρείτε, αλλά κανείς δεν είπε ότι οι μικρές διαδηλώσεις αφορούν ασήμαντα ζητήματα. Η σημασία ή απαξία ενός ζητήματος είναι καθαρά υποκειμενική. Προφανώς, για τη Μαριγούλα ο διορισμός της είναι σημαντικός. Για εμένα πάλι, όχι. Από πού κι ως πού θα είναι μια ολόκληρη πόλη ή χώρα όμηρος των συμφερόντων της κάθε ομάδας; (βλ. για παράδειγμα το κλείσιμο των εθνικών οδών από τους αγρότες). Και δεν χρειάζεται να κλείσουν οι δρόμοι πολλές φορές στο κέντρο για να καταστραφούν οι επιχειρήσεις. Λίγες μέρες το χρόνο, κάθε χρόνο, αρκούν. Όπως γίνεται τώρα δηλαδή. Η κατάχρηση των δικαιωμάτων οδηγεί στην απώλειά τους. Ή μήπως στην Ελλάδα δεν γίνεται τέτοια κατάχρηση; Κι επειδή ζω στο κέντρο, ξέρω τι πάει να πει. Και δεν χρειάζεται να κλείσουν πολλοί δρόμοι. Ένας μικρός, πλην νευραλγικός αρκεί για να προκαλέσει το χάος.

Και να αντιστρέψω το ερώτημα: γιατί η διαδήλωση και οι μεγάλες αλλαγές δεν μπορούν να γίνουν σε μία λωρίδα;

Υ.Γ. Και όχι anef, δεν είναι φανταστικό το παράδειγμά μου.


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Συγγνώμη, αγαπητή, είπε κανείς σε αυτό το νήμα ότι δεν τον νοιάζει αν θα σπάσουν μαγαζιά;



Ομαδική αμνησία έχουμε πάθει σήμερα; Ιδού:


Katerina_A said:


> Αυτοί που υποστηρίζουν ότι χάνουν τη δουλειά τους λόγω των διαδηλώσεων θα έπρεπε να είχαν βγει από τους πρώτους στο δρόμο. Α! Και δεν εννοώ τους μεγαλοκοσμηματοπώληδες της Βουκουρεστίου και τα λοιπά καταστήματα πολυτελείας του κέντρου και του Κολωνακίου. Ποσώς μ' ενδιαφέρει αν χάσουν τη δουλειά τους. Έχουν και υποκαταστήματα στην Κηφισιά και τη Γλυφάδα όπου δεν συμβαίνει ποτέ τίποτε και όλα κυλούν ομαλώς.



Και πριν μου πεις ότι δε λέει πουθενά για σπασίμο μαγαζιων, να θυμήσω πάλι ότι έγραψα:
_με ενοχλεί η νοοτροπία «*δε με νοιάζει αν θα χάσει ο Χ καταστηματάρχης μια μερα την πελατεία του* ή αν θα του σπάσουν το μαγαζί»_


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω, κατατέθηκαν εδώ όλα τα επιχειρήματα όλων των πλευρών, όλοι δίκιο έχετε στα δικά μου τα μάτια, στο καντάρι είναι συνήθως οι διαφορές, αλλά, επειδή βαρεθήκαμε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια να έχουμε τσούρμα να βαδίζουν στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, να σταματούν την κίνηση και να διαμαρτύρονται διάφοροι, εγώ προτείνω να δοκιμάσουμε και την άλλη λύση, μήπως είναι καλύτερη, πιο κοντά στη φυσιολογική λειτουργία μιας πόλης, και, αν δούμε ότι δεν είναι καλή λύση, γυρνάμε πάλι σε μερικά χρόνια στο άλλο ή σε κάτι άλλο. Π.χ. σαν τα μονά-ζυγά, να πούμε ότι μονές μέρες θα κλείνει το κέντρο, ζυγές μέρες θα ανοίγει. Κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που συμβαίνει σήμερα. Μαζεύτηκαν πολλά χρόνια στην πλάτη μου και το αφύσικο όταν σωρεύεται πολύ αρχίζει και με ενοχλεί. Και για να μη με βρίσετε για ακροδεξιό, θα αρχίσω να βαράω το κεφάλαιο και τα συνήθεια του τις μονές μέρες (πληκτικό!), τους αντιορθολογιστές τις ζυγές.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 9, 2010)

SBE said:


> Και πριν μου πεις ότι δε λέει πουθενά για σπασίμο μαγαζιων, να θυμήσω πάλι ότι έγραψα:
> _με ενοχλεί η νοοτροπία «δε με νοιάζει αν θα χάσει ο Χ καταστηματάρχης μια μερα την πελατεία του ή *αν θα του σπάσουν το μαγαζί*»_


Μάλιστα. Δηλαδή κανείς δεν έγραψε για σπάσιμο μαγαζιών αλλά εγώ έχω αμνησία. 
Η ένστασή μου αφορά το δεύτερο σκέλος της πρότασής σου και θεωρώ ότι υποδαυλίζει-κανείς δε μίλησε εδώ για υλικές καταστροφές, αλλά για κλείσιμο του κέντρου. Δε βλέπω διάθεση για συνεννόηση, ωστόσο, επομένως I bow out.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 9, 2010)

Βιαστικά διαβάζοντας, να πιαστώ από μια φράση της anef 


> Σύμφωνα με τη δική μου πληροφόρηση επίσης οι άνεργοι δημιουργούνται από μαγαζιά που κλείνουν γιατί δεν μπορούν να ανταγωνιστούν τα μεγαθήρια, από επιχειρήσεις που κλείνουν γιατί ο (*Ελληνάρας κατά τα άλλα*) επιχειρηματίας βγάζει περισσότερα στη Βουλγαρία


Άποψή μου είναι ότι στην κατάχρηση των διαδηλώσεων με τις γνωστές επιπτώσεις στη λειτουργία της πόλης έχουμε ακριβώς τον "Ελληνάρα" και την Αριστερά αλά ελληναράδικα. Εκφράζει περιφρόνηση στους άλλους, στα κοινωνικά δικαιὠματα των κατοίκων και των χρηστών της πόλης, και την επιβολή της ατομικής αυθαιρεσίας με το έτσι θέλω στους γύρω μου, και ο κόσμος να χαλάσει. 
Ο Πρετεντέρης το λέει και το ξαναλέει, αν και μάλλον έχει άλλο στο μυαλό του. Γι'αυτό και θα έπρεπε κανείς να δει λίγο μακρύτερα και καθαρότερα. Νομιζω πως η ανεύθυνη διαδηλωτική γυμναστική του κάθε πικραμένου σε βάρος όλων, που ανάγεται σε "προοδευτική" κατάκτηση, είναι πολύ καλή ευκαιρία για να συρρικνωθούν πραγματικές κατακτήσεις, περιλαμβανομένης της κοινωνικής αλληλεγγύης και των κινητοποιήσεων ουσίας στους δρόμους. Η Αριστερά αγωνίζεται (και ) στους δρόμους, αλλά δεν ήταν ποτέ "του δρόμου". Και ο λαός λέει, "όποιος δεν έχει μυαλό, έχει πόδια".


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Μάλιστα. Δηλαδή κανείς δεν έγραψε για σπάσιμο μαγαζιών αλλά εγώ έχω αμνησία.
> Η ένστασή μου αφορά το δεύτερο σκέλος της πρότασής σου και θεωρώ ότι υποδαυλίζει-κανείς δε μίλησε εδώ για υλικές καταστροφές, αλλά για κλείσιμο του κέντρου. Δε βλέπω διάθεση για συνεννόηση, ωστόσο, επομένως I bow out.



Παρακαλώ πολύ, αποχωρήστε διακριτικά, δεν σας παρεξηγούμε :)

Η νοοτροπία "δε με νοιάζει αν θα χάσει πελατεία ο άλλος" και η νοοτροπία "δε με νοιάζει αν θα του σπάσουν το μαγαζί" δε διαφέρουν και τόσο, σε τελική ανάλυση, αλλά αν είναι να το κάνουμε εδώ φοιτητική συνέλευση- φαύλο κύκλο, έχουμε μάλλον εξαντλήσει τη συζήτηση.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 9, 2010)

SBE said:


> ...έχουμε μάλλον εξαντλήσει τη συζήτηση.


Όχι, μη, πάνω που είχα στρωθεί ως γνήσιος ζαζουλύκος, με τις παπαλούτσες μου αγκαλιά!


----------



## anef (Jan 11, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Βιαστικά διαβάζοντας, να πιαστώ από μια φράση της anef
> 
> Άποψή μου είναι ότι στην κατάχρηση των διαδηλώσεων με τις γνωστές επιπτώσεις στη λειτουργία της πόλης έχουμε ακριβώς τον "Ελληνάρα" και την Αριστερά αλά ελληναράδικα. Εκφράζει περιφρόνηση στους άλλους, στα κοινωνικά δικαιὠματα των κατοίκων και των χρηστών της πόλης, και την επιβολή της ατομικής αυθαιρεσίας με το έτσι θέλω στους γύρω μου, και ο κόσμος να χαλάσει.
> Ο Πρετεντέρης το λέει και το ξαναλέει, αν και μάλλον έχει άλλο στο μυαλό του. Γι'αυτό και θα έπρεπε κανείς να δει λίγο μακρύτερα και καθαρότερα. Νομιζω πως η ανεύθυνη διαδηλωτική γυμναστική του κάθε πικραμένου σε βάρος όλων, που ανάγεται σε "προοδευτική" κατάκτηση, είναι πολύ καλή ευκαιρία για να συρρικνωθούν πραγματικές κατακτήσεις, περιλαμβανομένης της κοινωνικής αλληλεγγύης και των κινητοποιήσεων ουσίας στους δρόμους. Η Αριστερά αγωνίζεται (και ) στους δρόμους, αλλά δεν ήταν ποτέ "του δρόμου". Και ο λαός λέει, "όποιος δεν έχει μυαλό, έχει πόδια".



Με την αναφορά μου στον 'Ελληνάρα' δεν είχα σκοπό να ζητήσω το λόγο από τους επιχειρηματίες. Αυτοί που κλείνουν τις επιχειρήσεις τους εδώ και πάνε στη Βουλγαρία τη δουλειά τους κάνουν. Αυτοί που δεν επενδύουν τα υπερκέρδη τους στην ελληνική κοινωνία αλλά στα χρηματιστήρια του κόσμου, επίσης τη δουλειά τους κάνουν. Λέγεται καπιταλισμός αυτό, το ξέρουμε. Απλώς μια αντίφαση επισήμανα, σε μια συγκυρία όπου διάφοροι -μεταξύ αυτών και κάποιοι σοσιαλιστές- μας ζητάνε να κάνουμε θυσίες για την πατρίδα μας, για την Ελλάδα ρε γαμώτο. Και οι άνεργοι και οι 'προνομιούχοι' ΔΥ και οι συνταξιούχοι και οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες των 1000 ευρώ το μήνα (υπάρχουν κι αυτοί!) και οι μεγάλοι επιχειρηματίες όλοι το ίδιο, όλοι θυσίες για το έθνος. 

Ούτε, βέβαια, υπονοώ ότι όσοι κατεβαίνουν στο δρόμο δεν είναι εξ ορισμού Ελληνάρες (οι διαδηλωτές κατά της Δραγώνα τί ήταν; -όσοι δεν ήταν απλώς κοινοί ψεύτες, δηλαδή). Και στην αριστερά υπάρχουν φυσικά Ελληνάρες. Αλλά όχι με τη διασταλτική ερμηνεία σου. Όποιος ενοχλεί ή 'ενοχλεί' τον άλλο δεν είναι Ελληνάρας (γιατί τότε μάλλον κινδυνεύουμε να χαρακτηρίσουμε έτσι όλους τους Έλληνες :) ) 

Επίσης, οι κινητοποιήσεις 'ουσίας' ποιες είναι; Και ποιος το καθορίζει ακριβώς;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 11, 2010)

anef said:


> Με την αναφορά μου στον 'Ελληνάρα' δεν είχα σκοπό να ζητήσω το λόγο από τους επιχειρηματίες. Αυτοί που κλείνουν τις επιχειρήσεις τους εδώ και πάνε στη Βουλγαρία τη δουλειά τους κάνουν. Αυτοί που δεν επενδύουν τα υπερκέρδη τους στην ελληνική κοινωνία αλλά στα χρηματιστήρια του κόσμου, επίσης τη δουλειά τους κάνουν. Λέγεται καπιταλισμός αυτό, το ξέρουμε. Απλώς μια αντίφαση επισήμανα, σε μια συγκυρία όπου διάφοροι -μεταξύ αυτών και κάποιοι σοσιαλιστές- μας ζητάνε να κάνουμε θυσίες για την πατρίδα μας, για την Ελλάδα ρε γαμώτο. Και οι άνεργοι και οι 'προνομιούχοι' ΔΥ και οι συνταξιούχοι και οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες των 1000 ευρώ το μήνα (υπάρχουν κι αυτοί!) και οι μεγάλοι επιχειρηματίες όλοι το ίδιο, όλοι θυσίες για το έθνος.


Δεν διαφωνώ. Και το τελευταίο, που λες, λέγεται χειραγώγηση μέσω πατριωτισμού, κι αυτό το ξέρουμε. Αλλά αυτό σημαίνει άραγε ότι δεν υπάρχει πατριωτισμός ή ότι δεν είναι αξία ο πατριωτισμός; 1 - 1 - 4 ! Η Αριστερά το φώναζε και κυριαρχούσε στη σκέψη και την πολιτική της (Όχι των μεταλλαγμένων της κονόμας ...)



anef said:


> Ούτε, βέβαια, υπονοώ ότι όσοι κατεβαίνουν στο δρόμο δεν είναι εξ ορισμού Ελληνάρες (οι διαδηλωτές κατά της Δραγώνα τί ήταν; -όσοι δεν ήταν απλώς κοινοί ψεύτες, δηλαδή). Και στην αριστερά υπάρχουν φυσικά Ελληνάρες. Αλλά όχι με τη διασταλτική ερμηνεία σου. Όποιος ενοχλεί ή 'ενοχλεί' τον άλλο δεν είναι Ελληνάρας (γιατί τότε μάλλον κινδυνεύουμε να χαρακτηρίσουμε έτσι όλους τους Έλληνες :) )


Μάλλον εννοούσες Ελληναράς και όχι Ελληνάρας :)


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 4, 2010)

Χθες το βράδυ (για πολλοστή φορά) είχαν κλείσει την Πανεπιστημίου. Μεγάλο κυκλοφοριακό πρόβλημα (τι πρωτότυπο). Με το ζόρι να ήταν 100 άτομα.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 5, 2010)

Πολύ περίεργο! Χτες δεν συνέβη απολύτως τίποτα ώστε να υπάρχει λόγος διαμαρτυρίας. 

Αμβρόσιε, σήμερα πόσοι ήταν;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2010)

Σήμερα πρέπει να γίνεται χαμός στο κέντρο, είναι όλοι οι δρόμοι πήχτρα.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 5, 2010)

buccaneer said:


> Πολύ περίεργο! Χτες δεν συνέβη απολύτως τίποτα ώστε να υπάρχει λόγος διαμαρτυρίας.



Μιλάω για το βράδυ της Τετάρτης, όχι της Πέμπτης. 



buccaneer said:


> Αμβρόσιε, σήμερα πόσοι ήταν;



Δεν έχω βάλει ακόμα κάμερες για να τους μετράω εξ αποστάσεως, αλλά άμα θέλεις οπωσδήποτε να ξέρεις, να ρωτήσω μελλοντολόγο.


----------



## Bella (Mar 5, 2010)

Με άλλα λόγια, την Τετάρτη το βράδυ αυτά τα 100 άτομα δεν είχαν κανένα λόγο να είναι στο δρόμο... Το ότι τα μέτρα εξαγγέλθηκαν Τετάρτη μεσημέρι, μάλλον δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 5, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι ήταν σαρκαστική η παρατήρηση του Μπουκανιέρου.

Ασχέτως αυτού, μια πρακτική ερώτηση:
Πώς μπορεί να φτάσει κάποιος στο Θησείο με αυτοκίνητο το απόγευμα; Έχουν προγραμματιστεί διαδηλώσεις για όλη την ημέρα στο κέντρο;


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 5, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Ασχέτως αυτού, μια πρακτική ερώτηση:
> Πώς μπορεί να φτάσει κάποιος στο Θησείο με αυτοκίνητο το απόγευμα; Έχουν προγραμματιστεί διαδηλώσεις για όλη την ημέρα στο κέντρο;



Έτσι όπως έχει γίνει το κέντρο, μόνο πετώντας.

Bella: όχι, δικαίωμα μια χούφτα άτομα να κλείνουν την Πανεπιστημίου στις 10:00 το βράδυ, όχι δεν έχουν. Έτσι όπως το βλέπω εγώ τουλάχιστον.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 5, 2010)

Αυτή η μικρή ομάδα ανθρώπων, που ανήκαν στην παλιά Ολυμπιακή, έχει κλείσει την Πανεπιστημίου από χθες, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, και συνεχίζουν να την κρατάνε κλειστή σήμερα, έχοντας βάλει στο οδόστρωμα κάδους και μοτοσικλέτες, γιατί φυσικά είναι τόσο λίγοι που δεν θα μπορούσαν να την κλείσουν οι ίδιοι.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 5, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Αυτή η μικρή ομάδα ανθρώπων, που ανήκαν στην παλιά Ολυμπιακή, έχει κλείσει την Πανεπιστημίου



Και η επιβεβαίωση από τον τύπο: 

"Κλειστή παραμένει από το βράδυ της Τετάρτης, η οδός Πανεπιστημίου στο ύψος του Γενικού Λογιστηρίου του κράτους, από απολυμένους εργαζόμενους της πρώην Ολυμπιακής.

Διαμαρτύρονται για την μη τήρηση των συμφωνηθέντων από την πλευρά της κυβέρνησης. Γίνεται εκτροπή των αυτοκινήτων στην οδό Ρήγα Φεραίου."

http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_04/03/2010_326373


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2010)

Όταν θα γεμίσει ολόκληρη η Πανεπιστημίου από απολυμένους, να δούμε τι εκτροπή θα έχουμε.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 5, 2010)

Άστα. Προς το παρόν, κάτι άκουσα ότι έφαγε ξύλο ο πρόεδρος της ΓΣΕΕ και ο Μανώλης Γλέζος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Άστα. Προς το παρόν, κάτι άκουσα ότι έφαγε ξύλο ο πρόεδρος της ΓΣΕΕ και ο Μανώλης Γλέζος.


Ο Γλέζος έφαγε χημικά.


----------



## Earion (Mar 5, 2010)

Οι διαμαρτυρόμενοι της Ολυμπιακής έχουν κάνει κατάληψη στο Γενικό Λογιστήριο του Κράτους. Κανείς εργαζόμενος σε αυτό δεν επιτρέπεται να μπει. Υποθέτω δεν θα αφήσουν και τους ελεγκτές ("τεχνικούς εμπειρογνώμονες") της Ε.Ε., Δ.Ν.Τ., κλπ. να μπουν.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2010)

nickel said:


> Όταν θα γεμίσει ολόκληρη η Πανεπιστημίου από απολυμένους, να δούμε τι εκτροπή θα έχουμε.


Συνταγματική;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2010)

Έχει και τυπογραφικά ...απόνερα: (Ελευθεροτυπία) :)

*Στην κατάληψη του Εθνικού Τυπογραφείου προχώρησαν οι υπάλληλοι του υπουργείου Εσωτερικών, με στόχο να μην τυπωθεί το ΦΕΚ του νόμου με τα νέα μέτρα της κυβέρνησης.*

Οι εργαζόμενοι στο υπουργείο Εσωτερικών διαμαρτύρονται για την κατάργηση των επιδομάτων.

Συνάντηση με τους εργαζομένους αναμένεται να έχει ο υφυπουργός Εσωτερικών, προκειμένου να τους μεταπείσει.

Ωστόσο, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες η κυβέρνηση εξετάζει το νομοσχέδιο να τεθεί σε ισχύ με την υπερψήφισή του, δηλαδή σήμερα και όχι με τη δημοσίευσή του στο ΦΕΚ.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 5, 2010)

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όσα Λογιστήρια και Τυπογραφεία κι αν καταλάβουν, αυτό δεν θα μπορέσει να σταματήσει το κύμα των φασιστικών μέτρων που ακολουθούν. Κι αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι λίγο συνωμοσιολογικά και ν' αναρωτιέμαι πώς στο καλό ξέσπασαν όλα αυτά τώρα από το πουθενά (με την αλλαγή κυβέρνησης) και αν τελικά γίνονται για να νομιμοποιήσουν τις άθλιες περικοπές και τον (προσοχή ακολουθεί παπανουτσική λέξη) εξανδραποδισμό της Ελλάδας. Δεν είναι λίγοι οι οικονομολόγοι που λένε ότι σε περιόδους οικονομικής ύφεσης δεν κόβεις μισθούς και επιδόματα, γιατί θα την κάνεις χειρότερη.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι, χθες άκουσα ότι σε οργανισμό του ευρύτερου τομέα υπάλληλος παίρνει επίδομα έγκαιρης προσέλευσης, επίδομα παραγωγικότητας, επίδομα επειδή έχει αποσπαστεί από υπουργείο (δηλαδή από απόσταση περίπου 5 τετραγώνων) κτλ κτλ, με αποτέλεσμα ο μισθός να ξεπερνά τα 1500€, εκ των οποίων φορολογούνται μόνο τα 1100, γιατί τα υπόλοιπα είναι επιδόματα.

Άκουσα επίσης, και δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει, ότι από τον 14ο μισθό των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων δεν παρακρατούνται ασφαλιστικές εισφορές.


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Δεν είναι λίγοι οι οικονομολόγοι που λένε ότι σε περιόδους οικονομικής ύφεσης δεν κόβεις μισθούς και επιδόματα, γιατί θα την κάνεις χειρότερη.


Έτσι απλά διατυπωμένο είναι κάτι που κάθε οικονομολόγος θα έλεγε. Αλλά αυτό ανήκει στη συζήτηση για την κρίση, όχι για τους δρόμους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ πάλι, χθες άκουσα ότι σε οργανισμό του ευρύτερου τομέα υπάλληλος παίρνει επίδομα έγκαιρης προσέλευσης, ...


Εδώ μια μάλλον επιθετική αντίκρουση της ύπαρξης τέτοιου επιδόματος...


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 5, 2010)

Επίδομα έγκαιρης προσέλευσης!!!! Υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα;;;; Απίθανο! 

Στα σοβαρά τώρα συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει να υπάρξει εξυγίανση με διάφορους τρόπους (π.χ. πάγωμα προσλήψεων, άρση μονιμότητας, μετατάξεις κλπ), αλλά δεν συμφωνώ ότι το κόψιμο του 13ου και του 14ου μισθού είναι ο σωστός τρόπος. Δηλαδή, δεν ξέρω αν είναι καν νόμιμο και σίγουρα δεν είναι σωστό. Πέραν τούτου, φοβάμαι ότι έτσι πάνε να ανοίξουν την πόρτα για πολύ χειρότερα. Που θα πιάσουν και τον ιδιωτικό τομέα (αμ, εκεί το πάνε).


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2010)

Μόνο που εγώ το έμαθα από συνάδελφο του/της εν λόγω υπαλλήλου, straight from the horse's mouth, δηλαδή.
Εντωμεταξύ, ισχύει ότι δεν παρακρατούνται εισφορές από το 14ο μισθό των δημοσίων;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ωστόσο, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες η κυβέρνηση εξετάζει το νομοσχέδιο να τεθεί σε ισχύ με την υπερψήφισή του, δηλαδή σήμερα και όχι με τη δημοσίευσή του στο ΦΕΚ.


Μπορεί να γίνει αυτό; Ρωτάω επειδή: «Νόμος που δεν είναι πράγματι ερμηνευτικός ισχύει μόνο από τη δημοσίευσή του» (Άρθρο 77 §2 του Συντάγματος).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 5, 2010)

Για "έγκαιρης προσέλευσης" το έχω ακούσει κι εγώ, χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρη αν υπάρχει. Αλλά σίγουρα υπάρχει επίδομα "χρήσης ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή". Φάτε την, κορόιδα, του ιδιωτικού τομέα που όχι μόνο δεν σας δίνουν επίδομα επειδή χρησιμοποιείτε κομπιούτερ, αλλά δεν σας προσλαμβάνουν κιόλας αν δεν ξέρετε.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 5, 2010)

Έγκυρες πηγές μού είπαν ότι το επίδομα έγκαιρης προσέλευσης αληθεύει.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 5, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Για "έγκαιρης προσέλευσης" το έχω ακούσει κι εγώ, χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρη αν υπάρχει. Αλλά σίγουρα υπάρχει επίδομα "χρήσης ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή". Φάτε την, κορόιδα, του ιδιωτικού τομέα που όχι μόνο δεν σας δίνουν επίδομα επειδή χρησιμοποιείτε κομπιούτερ, αλλά δεν σας προσλαμβάνουν κιόλας αν δεν ξέρετε.



Χμ... 15% για χρήση ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή παίρνουν οι υπάλληλοι γραφείου, σχεδιαστές και μηχανικοί στην ιδιωτική εταιρεία με την οποία συνεργάζομαι. Βέβαια, το σίγουρο είναι οτι τώρα οι συλλογικές συμβάσεις στον ιδιωτικό τομέα θα γίνουν κουρελόχαρτα.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 5, 2010)

Εδώ διαβάζουμε για μερικά περίεργα επιδόματα. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι έγκυρη η πηγή, πάντως, γιατί μάλλον έχει κάπως ρατσιστικό  όνομα.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 5, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Χμ... 15% για χρήση ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή παίρνουν οι υπάλληλοι γραφείου, σχεδιαστές και μηχανικοί στην ιδιωτική εταιρεία με την οποία συνεργάζομαι.


Εννοείς χρήση ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή για κάποια συγκεκριμένα προγράμματα, που λίγοι μπορούν να τα χειριστούν; Ή υπάλληλοι γραφείου που μέσα στην καθημερινή τους δουλειά είναι να στέλνουν email και να δουλεύουν με λογιστικά φύλλα, π.χ.;


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 5, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Χμ... 15% για χρήση ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή παίρνουν οι υπάλληλοι γραφείου, σχεδιαστές και μηχανικοί στην ιδιωτική εταιρεία με την οποία συνεργάζομαι. Βέβαια, το σίγουρο είναι οτι τώρα οι συλλογικές συμβάσεις στον ιδιωτικό τομέα θα γίνουν κουρελόχαρτα.



Η εταιρεία σου πρέπει να είναι εξαίρεση, γιατί σε όσες εταιρείες ξέρω, κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει. Στη διαφήμιση δε, δεν έχω ακούσει να προσλαμβάνουν ποτέ γραφίστα χωρίς να ξέρει Η/Υ, ενώ οι παλιότεροι είχαν πολύ μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Από εκεί και πέρα, αντί να τους δίνουν ειδικό επίδομα μπορούν κάλλιστα και πολύ άνετα να τους εκπαιδεύσουν και να τελειώνει η ιστορία με ελάχιστο κόστος. Δεν ήταν λίγοι αυτοί δε, που έπαιρναν ένα σωρό επιχορηγήσεις για εκπαίδευση στη χρήση και αγορά Η/Υ.


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2010)

Στην ιδιωτική εταιρεία όπου εργαζόμουν επί 7,5 χρόνια, το επίδομα χρήσης Η/Υ δινόταν σε όλους όσους χρησιμοποιούσαν υπολογιστή για τη δουλειά τους (τον διευθυντή πρώτα απ' όλους, λογιστές, γραμματείς, μηχανικούς και λοιπούς σχετικούς ή άσχετους με το άθλημα - ακόμη και σε γραμματέα που άνοιγε τον υπολογιστή μία φορά το εξάμηνο, αλλά καθάριζε καθημερινά με μανία πληκτρολόγιο και οθόνη ), εκτός από τον γράφοντα που είχε γύρω του τέσσερις οθόνες (για να την "ακούει" τετραφωνικά από την ακτινοβολία - μόνο μέσα στην οθόνη δεν είχα μπει) και ήταν καθηλωμένος επί δωδεκάωρα μπροστά τους, γιατί λέει η σύμβαση με την οποία είχε προσληφθεί (τεχνικός υποστήριξης δικτύου Η/Υ - ασχέτως αν στη συνέχεια έγινα το πασπαρτού της εταιρείας) δεν το δικαιολογούσε.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 5, 2010)

Θα το έχουμε ξαναπεί ασφαλώς κάπου, αλλά να μην το ξεχνάμε: Τα επιδόματα είναι ένα κόλπο που δεν συμφέρει τους υπαλλήλους. Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, κάθε που ζητούσαν αύξηση, τους έδιναν ένα επίδομα. Αυτά δεν μετράνε στον υπολογισμό ασφαλιστικών εισφορών ίσως (δεν ξέρω), αλλά δεν μετράνε και στον υπολογισμό της σύνταξης. Ανέκαθεν οι υπάλληλοι ζητούσαν να ενσωματωθούν τα επιδόματα στον μισθό αλλά η κυβερνήσεις αρνούνταν. Δεν αντιλέγω οτι υπάρχουν και εξωφρενικά επιδόματα ή οτι κάποιοι προνομιούχοι φτάνουν να παίρνουν τεράστιους μισθούς χάρη σε αυτά, αλλά για τους περισσότερους η περικοπή τους είναι σαν να τους παίρνουν πίσω αυξήσεις πολλών ετών.
Από την άλλη, ξέρω για "χαμηλόμισθους" υπαλλήλους γνωστού οργανισμού που έχουν καταφέρει με εκβιαστικά μέσα να παίρνουν με τέτοια επιδόματα πολύ μεγαλύτερο μισθό από τους μηχανικούς προϊσταμένους τους. Μιλάμε για 5.000€ και πάνω...
Ε, πόσο δύσκολο είναι να πιαστούν αυτές οι περιπτώσεις και να κοπούν;


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2010)

Εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τα επιδόματα, το αντίθετο. Αλλά θα πρέπει να λειτουργούν σαν πριμ, σαν επιβράβευση, όχι σαν κεκτημένο. Γιατί όταν κάθεσαι πάνω στις δάφνες σου, κάποια στιγμή δεν μυρίζουν πια δαφνίλα...


----------



## Elsa (Mar 5, 2010)

daeman said:


> Στην ιδιωτική εταιρεία όπου εργαζόμουν επί 7,5 χρόνια, το επίδομα χρήσης Η/Υ δινόταν σε όλους όσους χρησιμοποιούσαν υπολογιστή για τη δουλειά τους (τον διευθυντή πρώτα απ' όλους, λογιστές, γραμματείς, μηχανικούς και λοιπούς σχετικούς ή άσχετους με το άθλημα - ακόμη και σε γραμματέα που άνοιγε τον υπολογιστή μία φορά το εξάμηνο, αλλά καθάριζε καθημερινά με μανία πληκτρολόγιο και οθόνη ), εκτός από τον γράφοντα που είχε γύρω του τέσσερις οθόνες (για να την "ακούει" τετραφωνικά από την ακτινοβολία - μόνο μέσα στην οθόνη δεν είχα μπει) και ήταν καθηλωμένος επί δωδεκάωρα μπροστά τους, γιατί λέει η σύμβαση με την οποία είχε προσληφθεί (τεχνικός υποστήριξης δικτύου Η/Υ - ασχέτως αν στη συνέχεια έγινα το πασπαρτού της εταιρείας) δεν το δικαιολογούσε.



Βλέπεις πόσο χρειάζεται η συλλογική σύμβαση; Άρα, και το σωματείο; Γυρνάμε πολύ πίσω, δυστυχώς! Σημειωτέον οτι το 45% του δικού μου "μισθού" (είμαι οιονεί μισθωτή) είναι επιδόματα.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 5, 2010)

nickel said:


> Εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τα επιδόματα, το αντίθετο. Αλλά θα πρέπει να λειτουργούν σαν πριμ, σαν επιβράβευση, όχι σαν κεκτημένο. Γιατί όταν κάθεσαι πάνω στις δάφνες σου, κάποια στιγμή δεν μυρίζουν πια δαφνίλα...



Συμφωνώ, αρκεί να έχεις πάρει πρώτα την αύξηση στο βασικό μισθό. Έπειτα, ας παίρνουν επίδομα μόνο όσοι το δικαιούνται λόγω ειδικών συνθηκών, δεν με ενδιαφέρει.


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2010)

Elsa said:


> [...]Αυτά δεν μετράνε στον υπολογισμό ασφαλιστικών εισφορών ίσως (δεν ξέρω), αλλά δεν μετράνε και στον υπολογισμό της σύνταξης. [...]


 
Όχι, τα επιδόματα δεν μετράνε για τον υπολογισμό ούτε των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών ούτε της σύνταξης.



nickel said:


> Εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τα επιδόματα, το αντίθετο. Αλλά θα πρέπει να λειτουργούν σαν πριμ, σαν επιβράβευση, όχι σαν κεκτημένο. Γιατί όταν κάθεσαι πάνω στις δάφνες σου, κάποια στιγμή δεν μυρίζουν πια δαφνίλα...


 
Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα από την παραπάνω εταιρεία: κάποιες χρονιές, οι άρχοντες μοίραζαν εν είδει επιδόματος "παραγωγικότητας" ένα μικρό ποσό στους υπαλλήλους και τους μόνιμους συνεργάτες (τάχα μου στελέχη, αλλά στην ουσία μπλοκάκηδες). Εξίσου σε όλους! Το ίδιο ποσό έδιναν στον λογιστή που ερχόταν 2 ώρες την ημέρα γιατί είχε και γραφείο εκτός, στη γραμματέα που είχε όλη μέρα κολλημένο το τηλέφωνο στο αυτί για κουτσομπολιό, στον διευθυντή που αμειβόταν όσο ήθελε (γιατί αυτός πρότεινε τη μισθοδοσία στο ΔΣ - Γιάννης κερνάει, Γιάννης πίνει) και στους σκλάβους που έπρεπε να φέρουν, να διαχειριστούν και να εκτελέσουν τις δουλειές ώστε να επιβιώσει η εταιρεία! Εξού και τα εισαγωγικά στην παραγωγικότητα. Οπότε, πολύ απλά, δεν δέχτηκα να το πάρω. 
Εξάλλου, προτιμώ μάλλον το αρισμαρί (δεντρολίβανο) παρά τις δάφνες.
Δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά ξαφνικά μου μύρισε ψάρι σαβόρ... (Αστερίξ - Οι Δάφνες του Καίσαρα).


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Βλέπεις πόσο χρειάζεται η συλλογική σύμβαση; Άρα, και το σωματείο; Γυρνάμε πολύ πίσω, δυστυχώς! [...]


 
Μα αυτός δεν είναι ο βασικός σκοπός, η συγκαλυμμένη επιδίωξη πίσω απ' όλη αυτή τη φιλολογία της κρίσης; 
Η πάλαι ποτέ υπεραξία να διογκωθεί μέχρι σκασμού των εχόντων, στην πλάτη των εργαζομένων, φυσικά. 
Κι έλαχε (βάλαμε κι εμείς βουλιμικά το χεράκι μας) σ' εμάς να γίνουμε ένα από τα πειραματόζωα για την εφαρμογή του ύστατου, υπέρτατου καπιταλισμού. Να 'ταν τουλάχιστον δίκαιη η δοκιμή...


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2010)

Αλεξάνδρα και λοιποί, όπως το εξήγησε κι ο Δαεμάνος, το επίδομα χρήσης υπολογιστή είναι για όσους δέχονται ακτινοβολία από τον υπολογιστή, όχι για όσους ξέρουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν υπολογιστή. Εννοείται ότι ισχύει για υπαλλήλους που δεν είναι μέρος της δουλειάς τους η χρήση υπολογιστή. Βεβαίως, σήμερα που όλοι σχεδόν χρησιμοποιούν υπολογιστή στη δουλειά θα έπρεπε να ενσωματωθεί με το μισθό ή να καταργηθεί. Το ίδιο βέβαια ισχύει με κάθε επίδομα που οφείλεται στο είδος της δουλειάς (π.χ για βαρέα-ανθυγιεινά, γιατί να είναι επίδομα και να μην είναι απλά πιο ψηλός ο μισθός; ). Κάποια άλλα επιδόματα θα μπορούσαν να καταργηθούν εφόσον δεν ισχύουν πλέον οι συνθήκες που τα δημιούργησαν. Για παράδειγμα, οι καθηγητές ακριτικών πανεπιστημίων παίρνουν επίδομα, το οποίο αν λάβουμε υπόψη τον αριθμό αυτών που δεν θα τους ένοιαζε να βρουν μια δουλειά σε ακριτικό πανεπιστήμιο, δεν έχει πλέον νόημα. Κάποτε, ναι, έπρεπε να δώσεις κίνητρα για να τους πείσεις να πάνε στα ακριτικά μέρη. 
Το επίδομα έγκαιρης προσέλευσης είμαστε σίγουροι ότι ξέρουμε για τι είναι; Μήπως είναι επίδομα για όσους είναι εφεδρεία εκτός κανονικού ωραρίου; Και πρέπει μέσα σε Χ ώρα από τη στιγμή που τους καλούν να βρεθούν στη θέση τους;


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όσα Λογιστήρια και Τυπογραφεία κι αν καταλάβουν, αυτό δεν θα μπορέσει να σταματήσει το κύμα των φασιστικών μέτρων που ακολουθούν. Κι αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι λίγο συνωμοσιολογικά και ν' αναρωτιέμαι πώς στο καλό ξέσπασαν όλα αυτά τώρα από το πουθενά (με την αλλαγή κυβέρνησης) και αν τελικά γίνονται για να νομιμοποιήσουν τις άθλιες περικοπές και τον (προσοχή ακολουθεί παπανουτσική λέξη) εξανδραποδισμό της Ελλάδας. Δεν είναι λίγοι οι οικονομολόγοι που λένε ότι σε περιόδους οικονομικής ύφεσης δεν κόβεις μισθούς και επιδόματα, γιατί θα την κάνεις χειρότερη.



Επειδή εμένα μ' αρέσουν οι συνωμοσιολογίες, expand Αμβρόσιε!


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 5, 2010)

SBE, δεν έχω κάτι συγκεκριμένο να πω. Απλά αναρωτιέμαι γιατί έγινε όλος αυτός ο ντόρος έτσι ξαφνικά. Τα ελλείματα δεν δημιουργήθηκαν ολονυχτίς. Αλλά πέρα από αυτό, ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί γίνεται όλο αυτό; Τι θα επιτευχθεί; Με περικοπές μισθών δεν σώζεται η οικονομία. Θέλει κάτι πιο ριζικό, πιο ουσιαστικό, όχι ημίμετρα. Ποιο είναι το σχέδιο; Υπάρχει; Ούτως ή άλλως, έχει πουληθεί η μισή Ελλάδα. Ήδη από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 90 είχε αρχίσει το μεγάλο ξεπούλημα. Τώρα λοιπόν τι; Θα εξυγιανθεί ο δημόσιος τομέας; Θα αναπτυχθεί η επιχειρηματικότητα, η παραγωγικότητα, η δημιουργικότητα; Ή απλά θα γίνουμε όλοι πιο δουλάκια απ' ό,τι είμαστε ήδη για χάρη μιας ισχυρής, υπερεθνικής ελίτ, που δεν είναι ούτε Γερμανική, ούτε Ελληνική, ούτε Εβραϊκή, αλλά ούτε κι Αμερικάνικη;


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2010)

Κοίτα, κι εγώ αναρωτιέμαι γιατί αφού τόσα χρόνια κουκουλώναμε τα χρέη, ξαφνικά τους έπιασε να πουν την αλήθεια για την οικονομία, ειδικά αφού λένε ότι δεν χρειαζόμαστε βοήθεια. 
Με τις περικοπές μισθών το μόνο που είναι σίγουρο είναι το ποσό που θα εξοικονομήσεις, ομοίως με το ΦΠΑ κλπ. Είναι μέτρο με άμεση ανταπόδοση, ενώ οι φόροι είναι πιο φλου. Αν αυξήσεις τους φόρους απλά ενισχύεις την παραοικονομία. 
Τώρα τι θα γίνει; Θα ξεκινήσει σίγουρα μια περίοδος που τα ΜΜΕ θα επιτίθενται στους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους. Για τα επιδόματά τους, για το ένα, για το άλλο. Έτσι θα θυμώσει ο μέσος μη-δημόσιος υπάλληλος, κι ίσως κι ο ΔΥ που δεν έχει προνομιούχα θέση, και θα καταργηθεί η μονιμότητα στο τσάκα τσάκα. Έτσι θα αυξηθεί η εξάρτηση από τα κόμματα, γιατί ακόμα κι οι ΔΥ που δεν διορίστηκαν με μέσο (και υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι), θα τρέξουν να γίνουν οπαδοί για να εξασφαλιστούν. 

Αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτά τα μηνύματα πρέπει να μεταφερθούν σε άλλο νήμα.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 10, 2010)

Εντολή για επ'αυτοφώρω συλλήψεις σε βάρος των καταληψιών του οδοστρώματος της οδού Πανεπιστημίου, στο ύψος του Γενικού Λογιστηρίου του Κράτους, έδωσε ο προϊστάμενος της Εισαγγελίας Πρωτοδικών της Αθήνας Ιω.Σακελλάκος στην Γενική Αστυνομική Διεύθυνση Αθηνών.

Αφορμή της εισαγγελικής παρέμβασης αποτέλεσε η επί επταήμερο κατάληψη του δρόμου από υπαλλήλους της Ολυμπιακής Αεροπορίας, οι οποίοι διαμαρτύρονται για την μη καταβολή αποζημιώσεων που τους είχε υποσχεθεί η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση. Δεδομένου ότι τελούνται αυτεπαγγέλτως διωκόμενα αδικήματα -όπως παρακώλυση συγκοινωνιών- ο κ.Σακελλάκος ζήτησε να σχηματιστούν δικογραφίες κατά των υπαιτίων και να οδηγηθούν στην Εισαγγελία της Αθήνας.

http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&artid=4564518&ct=1


----------



## SBE (Mar 11, 2010)

Άρα η ανοχή στην Ελλάδα είναι μια βδομάδα. 
Χρήσιμη πληροφορία, αν και κανονικά εφόσον πρόκειται για αδικήματα θα έπρεπε να είναι ίσως πέντε δευτερόλεπτα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2013)

Τσεκάρω την ιστοσελίδα του ΘΕΠΕΚ πριν πάρω τους δρόμους, και βλέπω ειδική σημείωση στο τέλος (εκεί που μπαίνουν οι εξωτικές οδοί ) «Κλειστή η Α. Παπανδρέου Μαρούσι». _Πού στον λύκο είναι αυτή;_ αναρωτήθηκα, καθότι δεν μου 'ρχόταν κάτι αμέσως στο μυαλό. Ένα γκουγκλισματάκι βέβαια αποκάλυψε αμέσως το μακριναρώνυμο Υπουργείο Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων, Πολιτισμού και Αθλητισμού — οπότε κατάλαβα: Δίπλα απ' το Mall. Mallιστα, κι εγώ που νόμιζα πως εκεί πήγαν για ν' αποφεύγουν τους αποκλεισμούς. :devil:


----------

